
Get your online marketing reports in your inbox every 5 days - arjunrajkumar
https://www.trybaseline.com
======
arjunrajkumar
The best way to get a feel for this is to show you a real example from your
own website.

I’ve just added a free report for the Hacker News community. Would love for
you to test this and see for yourself. You can try it here -
[https://www.trybaseline.com/partners/hacker-
news](https://www.trybaseline.com/partners/hacker-news) You don’t need to
create any accounts, passwords to test this. But you do need to have access to
your Google Analytics account to test this - else there will be an error.

Cheers

Arjun

